# Mulberry bush?



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

Does anybody know if this is a Burberry bush?


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

I ment mullberry


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Mulberries grow on trees. That looks like raspberry or blackberry.


----------



## iti_oj (Jul 15, 2014)

RubyJane said:


> Mulberries grow on trees. That looks like raspberry or blackberry.


Thornless ones. Thanks for the help, we considered that too. and good to know.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Going by the elongated berries it looks to me like unripe boysenberry. They can be thornless or thorny, the thorny boysenberry has very small thorns.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

Is this a wild berry bush? Because boysenberries don't normally grow wild and you wouldn't think you'd see them in NJ, seeing as how they are more of a PNW cultivated berry. Also, they don't look particularly long to me like a boysenberry.


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

iti_oj said:


> Thornless ones. Thanks for the help, we considered that too. and good to know.


Are you and Froggerlove together? I'm confused.

Actually, I can see at least one thorn in the picture you posted.


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

RubyJane said:


> Are you and Froggerlove together? I'm confused.
> 
> Actually, I can see at least one thorn in the picture you posted.


Yes we are. We are going to the place to figure it out


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

Small thrones, leaves in 3 or 5. Nothing is ripe though


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Look like blackberry to me. Where in NJ are you located?


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

dizzy said:


> Look like blackberry to me. Where in NJ are you located?


Northern jersey


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I know people in Jersey that could help, but they're all in the southern part of the state, Gloucester and Salem County area. If they were closer, I'd have them get in contact w/you.


----------



## froggerlove (Jul 16, 2014)

dizzy said:


> I know people in Jersey that could help, but they're all in the southern part of the state, Gloucester and Salem County area. If they were closer, I'd have them get in contact w/you.


Thank you! Were pretty confident they are black berries


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Black berries. Check the stem. Blackberries have hexagonal stems.


----------

